# The Truman Show....



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi. Has anyone else seen this movie. The one with Jim Carrey in it. This movie screwed with my head for years. Anyone else experience this?? Also if youve never seen it...DONT WATCH IT! Especially if your prone to the paranoia's as well!! Hope everyone is ok today though...This is my second post, I'd really like to meet some nice people on here. Feel free to email if you like.
XXsmooshkinXX


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Seen It?

I Live It.. lol


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah I agree...DONT WATCH THAT SH*T!!!


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea i saw the movie after i was DR'd, it did nothing but make it worse for months.

DONT WATCH IT!


----------



## mazeball (Sep 21, 2005)

It's embarrasing to admit I was so effected by a movie, but I know what you mean. The first time I tried to watch it (so many said it was great) I got aobut 20 minutes in and I started panicking and I couldn't figure out why. That was a few years ago. I've seen it since and it wasn't bad. This may even be a good movie to recommend to a friend or someone you want to tell about your DR. Tell them unlike Truman (the pitiful hero) who isn't aware that everyone's watching, one who has DR may feel similar to the scenario but with reversed roles- somehow we are our own directors watching life through a camera....

this topic reminds me of something else I've been wondering. How effected do you people think you are by external influences? - books, movies, news, videogames, music, etc.- MEDIA. I've been wondering lately how many of my thoughts are actually MY thoughts and not just something i've picked up and recycled. In the past I used to be drawn to a random book. I'd start to read it and then I'd realize that it was about some ideas which I had been contemplating- as if it were written somehow by me or through me as I'm reading it???? wait, maybe that's not clear: at the time before reading the book I thought that I was having somewhat original thoughts (I couldn't recall someone/thing triggering them) and then there they were as if by some strange force-coincidence. some strange form of deja vu. Back to the media..... sometimes i'll talk to my girlfriend (I'm in asia and she's asian) and I'll try to describe some western ideas to her or my own interpretations. She usually thinks it's quite strange but normal for me. Then I'll put on a movie and she'll say "hey, that's what you were talking about. you need to stop watching this type of movie." and then I feel that I've decieved myself. your thoughts??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

When I first saw the trailer for this film I was gripped with fear. I had to leave the room. It took me five years to bring myself to watch it, because I knew I had to watch it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be in terms of the effect it had one me, since he's "freed" from the whole situation in the end, anyway.

Jim Carrey is an amazing actor. Too bad he fixates on the scatalogical humor.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> Jim Carrey is an amazing actor. Too bad he fixates on the scatalogical humor.


Agreed.

This is probably one of my favourite movies as well, incidentally.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I have not seen the movie.....can anybody give me a brief synopsis and what the premise is? I used to watch the Exorcist alone every Halloween just to get the crap scared out of me........I live for psychological thrillers and movies that have the ability to mess with your mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

I've seen it - it's actually a wonderful story of redemptiona and breaking free and it gave me hope. Jim Carey played it well I think. I personally hate psycho thrillers and avoid them at all costs, but this is certainly not one of those. But if your scared of moves like that, then be sure to avoid the following:

* The Matrix (now THAT was weird)
* Being John Malkovich (haven't gathered the courage to watch that yet)
* LOTS of episodes from Star Trek (many of them deal with concepts of reality - I swear some of those writers must have had DP/DR).

Here's a synopsis (http://www.tribute.ca/synopsis.asp?m_id=107):

Truman Burbank (Carrey) is the unknowing star of a hugely popular 24-hour, real-life TV show. His town is a camera-rigged set, his wife and friends actors, the sky above his head a planetarium-like simulacrum. We learn the truth about Truman's strange universe a third of the way into the film, when a TV commentator (Harry Shearer) interviews Christof (Ed Harris), the show's megalomaniacal creator-director, who supervises every detail of Truman's life from a huge broadcast control room. Having been born into this, Truman is happily oblivious until he witnesses a few production gaffes and becomes obsessed with a dead-on conspiracy theory. He longs to see the world outside the idealized suburbia of Seahaven; his wanderlust is epitomized by his memories of Sylvia (Natascha McElhone), a girl he met in his years at Seahaven University, who was subsequently removed from the show's cast for trying to tell Truman the truth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

i saw it but its not as bad as vanilla sky


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Vanilla Sky fucked me up. I went to the cimema to see it, thinking it was a romantic comedy type thing. I'm not sure that I ever recovered.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Vanilla Sky was a messed up flick.....I totally agree. Movies don't really freak me out but this one did a little bit.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

The Truman Show was a great movie. I don't think movies fuck with my head as much as they do with some of you other guys. I just don't get freaked anymore as much as I do from my own bug-outs.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

**Truman Show

**The Matrix

**Vanilla Sky

**Groundhog Day

**Being John Malkovich

**Fight Club

All these are ones I try to avoid even hearing the name of.....And it stinks because I watched most of these at some point of stability and liked them....now I have to watch stupid stuff and dumb it down..... :evil:


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

I love the truman show. I see it whenever I have the chance, and it puts a smiile on my face, which I guess wakes me up. I dunno, I just love the idea and everything.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## danilee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all havent been here in a while, but wanted to just say. Another coupld badmovies that can freak us out are

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind (also starring Jim Carey)
Total Recall
Rocky Horror Picture Show (although it was always a favorite!)

Im sure there are many more just cant think of them right now. MERRY CHRISTMAS

dani


----------

